# KIMBO didn't hit him?



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

If you rewatch the fight in slow motion the punch hits Bo in the armpit area and the elbow hits his shoulder and brushes off and drops him?

WTF

He was tapping as soon as he hit the ground.
Does nobody else think this is fishy?


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

that's what they call a preemptive dive followed by a preemptive tap. I call work or he's just scared.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Guess he just didn't want his arm broken?


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> If you rewatch the fight in slow motion the punch hits Bo in the armpit area and the elbow hits his shoulder and brushes off and drops him?
> 
> WTF
> 
> ...


I just watched the fight again and I think after the armpit shot Kimbo hit Cantrell on the side of the head with an elbow and that's what floored him!

Edit: Oh, as for the him tapping quickly Cantrell was probably just a big *****!


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Guess he just didn't want his arm broken?



Yeah, something lol


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

there's a gif on cher'sdawg, judge for yourselves:

Bo Cantrell took a dive, (with GIF and explanation) - Sherdog Mixed Martial Arts Forums


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> I just watched the fight again and I think after the armpit shot Kimbo hit Cantrell on the side of the head with an elbow and that's what floored him!
> 
> Edit: Oh, as for the him tapping quickly Cantrell was probably just a big *****!



rewatch it.
When they show the other angles the elbow clearly hits his shoulder and nothing else.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

buo said:


> there's a gif on cher'sdawg, judge for yourselves:
> 
> Bo Cantrell took a dive, (with GIF and explanation) - Sherdog Mixed Martial Arts Forums



Its small, but you can tell he is headed down before Kimbo's elbow and even be considered close to his head.
On tv it doesn't even appear to make contact.


----------



## Poseidon72 (Apr 29, 2007)

I think it's just a case of Bo believed the hype and got scared. We still have not seen Kimbo in MMA yet in my opinion. :thumbsdown:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Maybe Bo spends too much time on the interwebz and feared Kimbo's wrath


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

Maybe he was having a panic attack. That's the only other explanation I can think of. At a live fight I was at, one guy who didn't take any damage during the first round backed out between rounds. He was hyperventilating.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Poseidon72 said:


> I think it's just a case of Bo believed the hype and got scared. We still have not seen Kimbo in MMA yet in my opinion. :thumbsdown:



Yeah I agree.

I also did not post this just to hate in Kimbo.
if anybody would have "finished" a fight in that manner I would have posted something about it.
Hell I still bring up Drew McFedries and his ARM PUNCH ko over Alessio Sakara


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think it looks questionable but seeing as Bo has lost almost half his fights in the first round I dont find it completly unbelievable that he just plain turned yella. 


Maybe Bo was just scared that Kimbo would catch him in a Gogaplata to?


----------



## Poyndexter (Feb 14, 2007)

In my opinion it was obviously a dive. You can see Bo looking over his shoulder waiting for the elbow to come. Before it connects he starts to bend his knees, and then falls flat to the ground like he was hit with a hammer. When the camera pans back and gives us a shot of Kimbo getting ready to drop the big bomb, you can plainly see bo looking back up at Kimbo, as Bo starts to tap. He never took one serious shot before he started to tap. He was obviously aware as to what was going on. 

There is no way around it, this was a worked match, and Bo was the jobber.

I'm not saying Kimbo or Bas knew anything about the fix, but anyone who can't see that there was obviously something fishy about the fight is delusional.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I was watching via shitty internet stream on an old pc and from my standpoint it looked the the right elbow connected but it could've just been the crap computer playing tricks on me.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Here's his excuse:

"I am not sure what happened but just before the fight I started feeling weird," said Cantrell, 10-11. "I just wasn't myself in there. I felt a shell of myself."


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

looks like dat der right eblow it em when i watch it i reckon.


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon (Aug 6, 2007)

first off, that first punch probably hurt like a mother*****. Its a little more than obvious that Kimbo hits really effin' hard and thats a terrible place to get punched. very little meat there, mostly ribcage. good chance bo got some cracked or at the least, bruised ribs. the elbow did glance off bo's shoulder, but the tip landed flush in the side of his head. again, think about the force of that elbow... no doubt that bo going down was because he was rocked. 

as for bo tapping out to strikes... i think he just got a taste of the danger and didnt want any more. not suprised, really. 
kimbo should be fighting some better dudes at this point imo. too bad lesnar is in a different promotion... Lesnar vs. Kimbo would be fun as hell to watch. (especially if Bas trains kimbo for the match, gets him ready to sprawl and brawl... S&B kimbo would be sickhouse.)


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon (Aug 6, 2007)

Rated said:


> Here's his excuse:
> 
> "I am not sure what happened but just before the fight I started feeling weird," said Cantrell, 10-11. "I just wasn't myself in there. I felt a shell of myself."



Lol @ cantrell. QQ NOOB!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

UseOf_A_Weapon said:


> first off, that first punch probably hurt like a mother*****. Its a little more than obvious that Kimbo hits really effin' hard and thats a terrible place to get punched. very little meat there, mostly ribcage. good chance bo got some cracked or at the least, bruised ribs. the elbow did glance off bo's shoulder, but the tip landed flush in the side of his head. again, think about the force of that elbow... no doubt that bo going down was because he was rocked.
> 
> as for bo tapping out to strikes... i think he just got a taste of the danger and didnt want any more. not suprised, really.
> kimbo should be fighting some better dudes at this point imo. too bad lesnar is in a different promotion... Lesnar vs. Kimbo would be fun as hell to watch. (especially if Bas trains kimbo for the match, gets him ready to sprawl and brawl... S&B kimbo would be sickhouse.)


No kiddin' and look at Kimbo's frame a solid punch lands theres alot of body and power behind that blow


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Video Kimbo Slice vs Bo Cantrell EliteXC Renegade - Kimbo, Slice, Bo, Cantrell, gomi - Dailymotion Share Your Videos

*The link on top is to the fight, rewatch it if you think this fight was fixed. To all the people saying the punch didn't land on Bo, look at the side of his face and tell me why it is red. Kimbo hits like an anvil and Bo relized it when he was on the floor, so he taps. He relized Kimbo was going to just mount him and GnP his ass out.*


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

maybe Bo is just a giant ***** :dunno:


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Bo should have done like James Thompson and watched a lot of DVDs before the fight.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> Bo should have done like James Thompson and watched a lot of DVDs before the fight.


QFT. :laugh:


----------



## ToolGuy (Jun 24, 2007)

*His face was red*

Bo did get hit, when he got up his ear and right cheek was red. He still p**ed out and tapped way too early.


----------



## pontotoc (Mar 4, 2007)

Theres a reason why strikes to the back of the head are illegal.. It doesn't take nearly as hard a blow to send someones head spinning.. Cantrell probably was flash ko'd/ stunned .. dropped the floor and panicked like a b!tch. This is the conclusion i came away with from this.. not that he threw the fight.


----------



## ToolGuy (Jun 24, 2007)

Yea but he did not get hit to the back of the head only the fore arm to the left side of the head/ear.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

That shot didnt drop him. He is either a bitch or was scared, but the fight was not fixed period.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Bo stepped in and took the fight on short notice. Anyone think he was just ready to get a quick paycheck and come out of the fight healthy?


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

I think he got rocked and gave up prematurely, if anything.


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

If you guys didn't know.. getting hit in the armpit=getting hit in the nuts. You have tons of nerves circuiting through the armpits.. thus getting hit in the armpit=getting hit in the jaw. You lose your balance, and a lot of times fall. The science of it is.. you get hit in an area with a lot of nerves(ie jaw, balls, armpit) your body short circuits for a second and you lose balance. The last punch/elbow hit his shoulder yes, but it also hit the back of his ear. He was getting his ass beat so he tapped. It was clean..


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Sketchy fight... a true fighter would not tap but make an attempt to recover, especially after being hit in the armpit.


----------



## Poyndexter (Feb 14, 2007)

Okay, to everyone who's saying the elbow must have connected because his face was red needs to go rewatch the fight one more time. The elbow did NOT connect to his cheek, it hit him on his chest/chin. The red marks are from his head being on the mat when he got punched in the back of the head. 

Put your head flat on a wall and have your friend hit you hard in the back of the head. You too will have a red mark.

Moral of the story, Cantrell never even considered giving it a fighters shot. He went in knowing he was going to take a dive, and did so in stunning fashion.


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

Slug said:


> If you guys didn't know.. getting hit in the armpit=getting hit in the nuts. You have tons of nerves circuiting through the armpits.. thus getting hit in the armpit=getting hit in the jaw. You lose your balance, and a lot of times fall. The science of it is.. you get hit in an area with a lot of nerves(ie jaw, balls, armpit) your body short circuits for a second and you lose balance. The last punch/elbow hit his shoulder yes, but it also hit the back of his ear. He was getting his ass beat so he tapped. It was clean..



LMAO raise02:


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

Seems to me Bo took a dive.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't see how he took a dive, it looks like he just got hit in the face and was too much. Most fighters aren't as mentally prepared for a hit as mark hunt.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Dude, the armpit area is one of the biggest pressure points on the body. It hurts like a bitch to get poked in there, let alone take a full Kimbo punch. Try it, just poke yourself there hard.. it'll hurt for days.


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

definitely look fishy... couldnt they put Kimbo with somebody more decent? after this Bo's career is probably over


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

I love how everyone just ignores all the intelligent replies and says stupid things like "looks fishy" or "he took a dive"


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thats not exactly true, I mean personally Im on the fence with this and its comments like Slugs that tend to keep me there, they make sense logically but my eyes still tell me something is wrong, If Cantrell had been a legitimate fighter I would be positive if was a dive but a logical argument can be made and combined with the fact that Cantrell is a can leaves me sitting on the fence unwilling to take a side. Its a matter of what your gonna believe at the end of the day, your eyes or logic,

Did anyone else notice that Cantrell had both hands down to brace his fall? Thats not exactly the typical reaction when you see a guy get knocked down. Im really leaning towards a dive now its just a matter of did Cantrell take it because he was told to or because he was scared and wanted and easy way out.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

kds13 said:


> Bo stepped in and took the fight on short notice. Anyone think he was just ready to get a quick paycheck and come out of the fight healthy?


Does he still have to face the suspension (90 days?)for being KOd even if he's physically OK?


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

The guy wussed out. Watch the look on the Bo's face before the fight starts. He lost that match for before he even walked into that cage.
I'm not impressed with anything I've seen of Kimbo. The only halfway trained MMA fighter I've ever seen him fight beat him. Sure, he's trained by Bas and he IS tough... But you have to be smart too, and I don't think Kimbo's going to have that. And as far as Kimbo having a great chin, when has that ever been proven?

And by the way I hate on Kimbo with good reason. All the online fights you see, notice that none of the people he's fought... Know how to fight. Sure they're big (usually fat, but some look athletic), but being big sure as hell doesn't mean you can fight. lol. I have no fear of guys that sloth around and lift weights all day. It just looks better (for me) if I kick thier ass.

I'm not saying Kimbo isn't shit, I have no idea. I saw a fat trained fighter beat him. And I've seen him beat up a bunch of "tough guys" that probably never fought before someone talked them into throwing with Kimbo for 1000 dollars.

When Kimbo fights a REAL MMA fighter (not Abbot, Cantrell, or Lesnar), I will have something to give a crap about. Until then, I don't see what all the hype is about.

And sure, Bas is a hell of a coach, but he can't make magic happen. Kerr also collapsed under Rutten's guiding hand. We'll see if Slice's head is in the right place when the time comes.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> The guy wussed out. Watch the look on the Bo's face before the fight starts. He lost that match for before he even walked into that cage.
> I'm not impressed with anything I've seen of Kimbo. The only halfway trained MMA fighter I've ever seen him fight beat him. Sure, he's trained by Bas and he IS tough... But you have to be smart too, and I don't think Kimbo's going to have that. And as far as Kimbo having a great chin, when has that ever been proven?
> 
> And by the way I hate on Kimbo with good reason. All the online fights you see, notice that none of the people he's fought... Know how to fight. Sure they're big (usually fat, but some look athletic), but being big sure as hell doesn't mean you can fight. lol. I have no fear of guys that sloth around and lift weights all day. It just looks better (for me) if I kick thier ass.
> ...


ok there are things I agree with here and things I don't agree with. By the way I would like to add this whole kimbo cantrell topic is very interesting to me. I do however think bo took a dive like many others. I don't think it was fixed because kimbo trains under bas. But was can say bo was there for an easy paycheck.

Now, I agree with "The guy wussed out. Watch the look on the Bo's face before the fight starts.*He lost that match for before he even walked into that cage*"

this is what sways me into thinking he took the dive in the first place

I also agree that kimbo has not been tested yet at all and I await that day. But I can safely say he has not been tested

However I don't agree with your whole argument about who kimbo has fought, and how he did against them. Kimbo is a completely changed fighter ever since he has trained under bas. He has admited he was a bad fighter and needed proper training and is very enthusiastic about the whole thing. Bas says he is always on time, trains hard and like people such as randy say "checks his ego at the door" 

so for you to look into kimbos past and base his fighting now is absurd. 

I am not sure if I am on Kimbo's side or not. I am only interested in him because he is being trained under my favourite fighters. I just can't wait to see how he does against a good fighter to be honest


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Ramzee said:


> ok there are things I agree with here and things I don't agree with. By the way I would like to add this whole kimbo cantrell topic is very interesting to me. I do however think bo took a dive like many others. I don't think it was fixed because kimbo trains under bas. But was can say bo was there for an easy paycheck.
> 
> Now, I agree with "The guy wussed out. Watch the look on the Bo's face before the fight starts.*He lost that match for before he even walked into that cage*"
> 
> ...


I actually agree with you totally. I'm saying that the hype surrounding Kimbo is unfounded YET. As you said yourself, he was a bad fighter. I'll be on the Kimbo train if he ever beats a REAL MMA fighter or two, but as long as he keeps getting fights that the 'old' Kimbo should be able to win, I'm not with it.

I mean, he goes through Mercer (duh), then calls out Tank (WTH?), then he's fighting this weenie??? I see the same pattern emerging. His management is trying to pick fights he can win, not challenges.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> I actually agree with you totally. I'm saying that the hype surrounding Kimbo is unfounded YET. As you said yourself, he was a bad fighter. I'll be on the Kimbo train if he ever beats a REAL MMA fighter or two, *but as long as he keeps getting fights that the 'old' Kimbo should be able to win, I'm not with it.*
> 
> I mean, he goes through Mercer (duh), then calls out Tank (WTH?), then he's fighting this weenie??? I see the same pattern emerging. His management is trying to pick fights he can win, not challenges.


yea I am going to have to agree with you here bud


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Ramzee said:


> yea I am going to have to agree with you here bud


And there already out of options:laugh: he's a joke IMO.


----------



## rgunns03 (Dec 9, 2007)

it honestly looks like cantrells thought process was go out there try and land maybe a lucky punch and if get hit to hit the floor, i mean who taps out to a knockdown like that thats absurd....


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Unseen said:


> Sketchy fight... a true fighter would not tap but make an attempt to recover, especially after being hit in the armpit.


 I don't think Bo Cantrell is a 'true fighter'


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

AtomDanger said:


> If you rewatch the fight in slow motion the punch hits Bo in the armpit area and the elbow hits his shoulder and brushes off and drops him?
> 
> WTF
> 
> ...


The guy is a chump, I've seen him fight before this. He was just scared shitless of Kimbo. Not every fighter has a warrior spirit.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Warrior spirit? Andy Wang is that you???


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

bellr77 said:


> Warrior spirit? Andy Wang is that you???


LMAO
That made me almost spill my drink


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

lol! for serious. but im really not joking, that strength of character is what keeps you fighting when a lot of people would quit from the stress, pain, and confusion. I'm not a pro fighter but I've been in and seen a lot of sparring. Some people just lose the bout in their head before it even starts and bow out at the first opportunity, I believe he was one of them.


----------

